# Supervision and Interpretation for 20611



## jeskla (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello Awesome Auditors, 

Would you please tell me what you are looking for to support  the imaging guidance portion of 20611? We recently went through an audit and all of our 20611's were down coded because the documentation "did not contain appropriate information to support the supervision and interpretation portion of the code."

If the doctor gives information to support why the ultrasound was necessary and states that ultrasound what used, what other documentation are you looking for? He does state the anatomical location he is injecting but does not identify step by step what he sees on the ultrasound. Is that what he needs to do?

Thank you, 
Jes


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm not sure if this will help or not

https://www.mdstrategies.com/nl_03_15.html

it references the following from a CPT Assistant Article:



> _Ultrasound Intraservice Work: Perform a focused ultrasound evaluation. Obtain, label, and interpret images in multiple planes through the specific area of concern, focusing on best approach for injection. Document the normal anatomic structure and any pathologic findings._


----------



## jeskla (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes, thank you.


----------

